# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Devrim'i Nazarbayev Yapti

## iputisamo

DEVRİMğİ NAZARBAYEV YAPTI / Gürol KIRAü - TüRKİSTAN ARAşTIRMALARI MASASI


Kırgızistanğda Mart 2005ğte yaşananların ardından, bölgedeki diğer devletler hemen yanı başlarındaki bu devrimden kendi paylarına çıkan dersleri almış ve ülkelerine yönelik benzer siyasi gelişmeler yaşanmaması konusunda yasalarda bazı değişiklikler yaparak bir dizi önlemler almışlardır. Mayıs 2005ğte de üzbekistan Andicanğda yaşanan olaylar, bölgedeki yöneticiler ve halk üzerinde ikinci bir şok etkisi yaratmıştır. Bölgede iki ay gibi kısa aralıklarla yaşanan bu iki olayın Orta Asya devletlerinin tümündeki siyasi yaşama doğrudan etkisi olmuştur. Bölgede yaşanan son seçim olan 4 Aralık 2005 Kazakistan Devlet Başkanlığı Seçimleriğnde komşu devletlerde yaşanan olayların, halkın verdiği kararda önemli bir etken olduğu net bir biçimde görülmüştür. Katılımın % 75 oranında gerçekleştiği seçimlerde Nursultan Nazarbayev, yedi yıllık bir süre için % 91ğlik oy oranıyla yeniden devlet başkanı seçilmiştir. Bu yazıda Kazakistan seçimlerinin ülke içi ve dışı dinamiklerle nasıl Nazarbayev lehine sonuçlandığı analiz edilmeye çalışılacaktır. 

Seçim üncesi Atmosfer 

Kazakistanğda seçim süreci oldukça sakin geçmiştir. Televizyon ve gazete ağırlıklı propaganda faaliyetleri dışında sokaklardaki hareketlilik oldukça düşük bir yoğunluğa sahipti. Seçimlere son 4-5 gün kala Almatı ve üimkent gibi Kazakistanğın önemli şehirlerinde dahi yoğun propaganda çalışmaları görülmemiştir. Eğer Türkiyeğde seçimlerden önceki son günler düşünülürse, Kazakistanğın bu önemli kentlerinde seçimlere ilişkin propaganda faaliyetlerinin yok denecek kadar az olduğu değerlendirmesi yanlış olmayacaktır. Seçim öncesi yaşanan bu durgunluğa karşın, yılbaşına ve 16 Aralık Bağımsızlık Günü kutlamalarına hazırlıkların daha yoğun olduğu söylenebilir. 

Halkla birebir yapılan mülakatlarda hemen hemen herkesin Nazarbayevğden yana oyunu kullanacağı öğrenilmiştir. Bunun en önemli nedeninin ülkedeki ekonomik ilerleme olduğu görülmektedir. Almatı Havaalanığna indikten sonra ve üimkent gibi Kazakistanğın en önemli endüstri kentlerinden birini gördükten sonra ekonomide Nazarbayevğin sürdürdüğü politikaların ülkenin çehresini ne derece olumlu yönde değiştirdiği inkar edilemez bir gerçek olarak karşınıza çıkmaktadır. Bu ekonomik kalkınmayı sürdürülebilir hale getirmek Nazarbayevğin halka dağıttığı seçim broşüründeki en can alıcı vaadidir. ğSadece İleriğ sloganının kullanıldığı broşürde, şu an 3400 Dolar civarında olan kişi başı gelirin 2012 yılında 8-9 bin Dolar düzeyinde olacağından, orta düzey maaşların 70 bin Tengeğden (134 Tenge = 1 Dolar) az olmayacak şekilde düzenleneceğinden ve yedi yılda 350 bin yeni konut inşa edilerek, her vatandaşa üç anahtar (Ev, araba, iş) verileceğinden bahsedilmektedir. Bütçeden eğitim ve bilime 2012 yılından itibaren 816 milyar Tenge ayrılacağı, emekli maaşlarının iki kat, öğrenci burslarının da iki buçuk kat artırılacağından bahsedilen belgede, Kazakistanğın yedi yıl içerisinde dünyadaki en zengin 50 ülke arasına girmesinin hedeflendiği belirtilmiştir. 2012 yılında Bağımsız Devletler Topluluğu (BDT) ülkelerinden hiçbirinin Kazakistanğdaki yaşam düzeyine kavuşamayacağı belirtilirken, ekonomide üretimin, yatırımın, tarımın, orta ve küçük ölçekli sanayinin ve girişimcilerin sayılarının, üretimlerinin ve gelirlerinin kat kat artacağı rakamlarla ifade edilmektedir. Son bölümünde, ülkedeki demokrasinin gelişimi için siyasi reformlar yapılacağından bahsedilen broşürde, Kazakistanğın bugüne kadar öncelikli olarak ekonomik kalkınmayı hedeflediği ve önümüzdeki yedi yılda ekonomideki ilerleme sürdürülürken, siyasette de yeni reformların yürürlüğe konulacağı vaatleri yer almıştır. 

Peki Ya Rakipler? 

Seçimlerde Nazarbayevğle birlikte beş aday yarışmıştır. Ancak bu adaylardan Nazarbayevğe rakip olabileceği düşünülen yalnızca Jarmahan Tuyakbay ve Alihan Baymenovğdur. Adaylar içerisinde en yaşlı aday 65 yaşındaki Nursultan Nazarbayev olurken, 58 yaşındaki Jarmahan Tuyakbayğda ikinci en yaşlı aday olmuştur. Halkın ğGeleceğin Putinğiğ benzetmesi yaptığı 46 yaşındaki Alihan Baymenov ise seçimlerdeki en genç adaydır. 

Genelde Türkiye ve dünya basınında halkın ekonomideki kalkınmanın sürdürülebilmesi ve Kırgızistan ve üzbekistan örneklerinden hareketle, ülkede istikrar ve huzurun korunmasındaki hassasiyeti nedeniyle Nazarbayevğe oy verdiği belirtilmiş (ki doğru tespitlerdir) ancak Nazarbayevğin karşısındaki rakiplerinden pek de bahsedilmemiştir. Oysa Nazarbayevğin seçilmesinin nedenlerinden biri de halkın bu adaylara yönelik güvensizliği ve inanç eksikliğidir. 

ürneğin halkta Jarmahan Tuaykbayğa karşı gözle görülür bir güvensizlik mevcuttur. Uzun yıllar Nazarbayevğle Otan Partisiğnde ve devlette birlikte çalışan Tuyakbayğın 2004ğteki parlamento seçimlerinin ardından muhalefet kanadına geçerek Nazarbayev karşısında yer almasını halk, anlamlandıramamaktadır. Kazakistan halkı, ğYıllarca Nazarbayevği övdü şimdi ise kötülüyor.ğ şeklindeki yorumlarla Tuyakbayğın dürüst olmadığı inancını taşımaktadır. Yapılan görüşmelerde Tuyakbayğın halkın gözünde güvenilir bir lider olmamasının diğer bazı nedenleri daha tespit edilmiştir. Bunlardan ilki Tuyakbayğın arkasında Bulat Abilov isminde, oldukça zengin bir iş adamının yer almasıdır. Halk, Tuyakbayğın sistem içerisinde yer alan güçlü bir isim olması nedeniyle Bulat Abilov tarafından finanse edilerek Nazarbayevğin karşısına çıkarıldığını düşünmektedir. Tuyakbayğın yalnızca maddi çıkarlar yüzünden seçimlerde aday olduğu ifade edilmektedir. 

Halkın Tuyakbayğa karşı tepkisinin diğer bir nedeninin de, 1982-1987 yılları arasında Kazakistan Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyetiğnde Personelden Sorumlu Başsavcı Yardımcısı görevindeyken, Almatığda 16 Aralık 1986ğda yaşanan ğJeltoksan Olaylarığndaki tutumu olduğu ifade edilmektedir. Kazakistanğın bağımsızlık hareketinin başlangıcı olarak kabul edilen bu olaylar, Kazakistan Komünist Partisi Birinci Sekreterliğiğne getirilen Kazak Din Muhammed Kunayev'in bu görevden alınarak yerine Rus asıllı Gennady Kolbin'in getirilmesiyle toplumda tansiyon bir anda yükselmiştir. Bu atamayla başlayan olaylarda Kazak Türkleri (ağırlıklı olarak üniversite öğrencileri) sokaklara dökülerek tepkisini dile getirmiş, yoğun protestolarda bulunmuştur. Olayların ardından başlatılan yargılama süreçlerinde, Tuyakbayğın sürece katılan halka yönelik baskıcı tutumu, haksız cezalar vermesi ve Sovyet yanlısı kararlarlarının, halkın tepkisini çektiği ifade edilmiştir. Konuyla ilgili bilgiler, halktan duyumlar ve bazı açık istihbarat kaynaklarındaki yazılardan öteye geçemediğinden, bunlar şu an yalnız iddia niteliğindedir. 

Kazakistan Cumhuriyeti Başsavcısı (1990-1995), Askeri Başsavcı (1997-1999), Meclis Başkanı (1999-2004) görevlerinde bulunan Tuyakbayğın, seçilmesi durumunda diktatör bir yönetim sergileyeceği endişesi de, birçok Kazak vatandaşı tarafından dile getirilmiştir. 

Adaylardan bir diğeri, Ak-Jol partisinin lideri Alihan Baymenovğla ilgili olarak ise halkta oldukça olumlu bir izlenimin mevcut olduğu gözlenmiştir. Halk Baymenovğun henüz genç olduğunu, biraz daha tecrübe kazanması gerektiğini, ancak, ciddiliği ve güvenilirliğiyle Nazarbayevğden sonra Kazakistanğın lideri olabilecek en önemli politikacı olduğunu belirtmektedir. Genel olarak halkın yorumu ğbu seçimlerde istikrar için son kez Nazarbayevği seçecekleri ancak bir sonraki seçimlerde oylarını mutlaka Baymenovğdan yana kullanacaklarığ şeklindedir. Bu yalnızca Almatığda değil üimkent gibi Kazakistanğın çok önemli diğer bir kentinde de hakim olan genel bir kanıdır. Baymenovğun halkın gözündeki en önemli özelliği genç ve dinamik olmasıdır. Uzun yıllar görev yapabilecek olması Nazarbayevğden sonra ülkedeki istikrarın sürdürülmesi anlamı taşımaktadır. Baymenovğun seçim programında ekonomi ve sosyal yaşam standartlarının iyileştirilmesi, eğitim-sağlık imkanlarının modernize edilmesi ve özellikle Kazakistanğın birlik ve bütünlüğünün altını çizdiği görülmüştür. Nazarbayev benzeri bir misyona sahip olduğu gözlemlenen eski üalışma Bakanı Baymenovğun, gelecek seçim dönemine kadar olan yedi yıllık süreçte Kazakistan iç politik yaşamındaki pozisyonu (bunun yanı sıra Nazarbayevğle olan diyalogu), 2012ğde seçilip seçilmemesindeki en önemli etken olacağı düşünülmektedir. Ayrıca, bu süreçte Nazarbayevğin şu an milletvekili olan büyük kızı Dariga Nazarbayevağnın siyasi manevralarının da dikkatle takip edilmesi gerekmektedir. 

Seçimğin Bölgeye ve Türkiyeğye Etkisi 

Kırgızistanğda halen istikrarsızlığın devam etmesi, bölgede siyasi devrimlerin kötü bir örnek olarak görülmesine neden olmaktadır. Bişkek devriminden sonra bölgedeki diğer devletlerde yaşayan halklarda, mevcut yönetimleri istikrarın garantisi olarak görme eğilimi artmıştır. Seçimlerden bir gün önce 3 Aralık 2005 akşam saat 21.00ğda, Nazarbayevğin kızının yöneticiliğini yaptığı Khabar televizyon kanalında, Kırgızistanğda devrim sürecinde yaşanan yağmalama, devlet binalarının tahrip edilmesi ve sokaktaki anarşinin ayrıntılı olarak gösterilmesi de, halkta bu endişenin ne derece üst düzeyde olduğunun kanıtı niteliğindedir. Halk öncelikli olarak demokrasi değil sosyo-ekonomik iyileşme beklentisi içerisindedir. Yeniden Kırgızistan örneğine dönecek olursak, eğer Akayev zamanında gerekli alt yapı çalışmalarını yaparak 5 milyonluk bir ülkede yaşam standartlarını ve halkın gelirlerini artırabilseydi belki de devrim hiçbir zaman gerçekleşmeyecekti. Kazakistanğda bu tez doğrulanmıştır. Halk siyasi karmaşa ve otorite boşluğu yerine istikrarı ve kalkınmayı tercih etmiştir. 

Kazakistanğdaki seçimlerde demokrasiye ilişkin uluslararası otoritelerce yapılan eleştirilerde ne kadar gerçeklik payı varsa, Nazarbayevğin yaptığı çalışmaların Kazakistanğın geleceğine ne derece olumlu katkılar yaptığı da bir o kadar gözle görünen gerçeklerdir. 

Böylece ğhalkın öncelikleriğ meselesi ortaya çıkmaktadır. ülkelerdeki siyasi süreçleri, sosyal ve ekonomik şartlardan ayrı değerlendirmek büyük bir analiz hatasıdır. Liderler şayet halkın öncelik ve ihtiyaçlarını bilerek hareket ederlerse iktidarlarına karşı tepkiyi alt düzeyde tutabilmektedirler. Bölgede demokrasinin, ancak ekonomik iyileşmeden ve belirli bir sosyal süreçten sonra sağlıklı olarak gelişebileceği düşünülmektedir. Zamanından önce gerçekleşen devrimler daha yolun başında iflas etmektedir. Bu iflas bölgedeki diğer ülkelere de kötü örnek olmaktadır. 

Türkiyeğnin bu ülkeleri daha yakından takip etmesi ve bu yönde daha fazla kaynak ayırması şarttır. Bölgenin daha doğru analiz edilebilmesi ve bölgeyle ilgili daha doğru politikaların oluşturulabilmesi için Türkiyeğde Orta Asya konusunu çalışan akademisyen sayısının hızla artırılmasına ihtiyaç vardır. Ayrıca hem o ülkelerin hem de Türkiye basınında ilişkilerin daha fazla yer almasını sağlamak oldukça önemlidir. Bölgede insanların Türkiyeğye duyduğu önemli bir sevgi mevcuttur ve duyulan bu yakınlığın önümüzdeki süreçte de devam etmesi Türkiyeğye bağlıdır. Bu ülkelerin tümünde ulusal kanal olarak halkın evlerinde kolayca izleyebilecekleri bir Türk televizyon kanalı kolay uygulanabilir, düşük maliyetli ve çok fazla diplomatik girişim gerektirmeyecek çok etkin bir adım olabilir. Rusyağnın bölgede halen en etkili silahı medya bağlantılarıdır. Moskova gerek kendi medyasında gerekse o ülkelerde takip edilebilen televizyon kanalları ve radyo istasyonlarıyla, yönetimlere destek vererek ve propaganda yaparak o ülkedeki çıkarlarının alt yapısını hazırlamaktadır. 

Seçimlerde de bu fark açıkça gözlenmiştir. Türkiye seçimlere AGİT bünyesinde 8 gözlemci gönderirken Rusya 40 gözlemciyle misyona katılmıştır. Kazakistanğa BDT olarak da ayrı bir gözlemci grubu daha gönderen Moskova, hem bu görevlileri hem de medyası aracılığıyla Nazarbayevğin yanında olmuştur. Bunun Rusya açısından getirilerinin neler olacağı önümüzdeki dönem görülecektir. Türkiye bölgede Rusyağyla etkinlik mücadelesine girebilecek potansiyele sahip tek ülkedir. Kültürel, tarihi, etnik ve sosyal bir nitelikte olan bu potansiyelin, siyasi, ekonomik ve askeri olarak da geliştirilmesi Türkiyeğnin ve Orta Asyağnın geleceği açısından stratejik öneme sahiptir.

----------

